

Kevin Rose is a parasite (according to protesters) - SuperChihuahua
http://instagram.com/p/mdW5tsQRJv/#

======
ColinWright
Items like this are making it less and less likely that I read HN. Is it of
"deep intellectual interest"? No doubt it is to some, and I'm content to
believe it has an affect beyond the microcosm that is SV, but I'm tired of
reading this sort of thing.

I haven't flagged it, because it would seem that the wider HN community wants
this sort of item here, but I don't want to read it, so I will be reading
less. There was a time I would watch the "newest" page to upvote good stuff
and flag the inappropriate. Of late it's making me feel grubby, so I won't be
doing that much now.

~~~
logn
I lost flagging privileges after I did it to 20 or so stories. All were more
off-topic than this, one literally on the Chinese silk road from about 200 BC.

But I agree with you, that instagram posts like these are low-content, even
though this issue itself is interesting.

I think HN needs a downvote button.

~~~
dang
The Chinese silk road from 200 BC is perfectly on-topic for HN! We want more,
not fewer, interesting pieces from off the beaten track.

Good historical posts are particularly welcome because they counteract the
relentless addiction to novelty, which breeds shallowness.

------
martinshen
Anti-tech protesters have gathered around Kevin Rose's house (presumably in
San Francisco) with a large banner. Kevin tweeted that he acknowledges the
problems with housing here.

"Greetings Your neighbor at [redacted] a man named Kevin Rose, is a parasite.
Perhaps not of you, but of us. This is why we are here: to reveal him for what
he is.

As a partner venture capitalist at Google Ventures, Kevin directs the flow of
capital from Google into the tech startup bubble that is destroying San
Francisco. The start-ups that he funds bring the swarms of young entrepreneurs
that have ravaged the landscapes of San Francisco and Oakland.

With each new tech corporation comes a wave of fresh techies, who on average
earn four times more than a normal service worker. We are the ones who serve
them coffee, deliver them food, suck their cocks, watch their kids, and mop
their floors. Nearly all of them are just like Kevin Rose and we are tired of
this miserable and untenable situation."

